# Sounding like another composer



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Which compositions sound a lot like another contemporary composer, or even foreshadow a later composer? Suggestions:

Bach:
Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, A-Minor Fugue: a jagged, difficult melody that seems more like Vivaldi than Bach

Mozart:
38th Symphony, 3rd movement: the most Beethoven-like work he wrote
A-Minor Rondo, K511: surprisingly Chopin-like

Beethoven:
27th Piano Sonata, 2nd movement: a lot like Schubert

Others?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Dvorak: 7th Symphony. Sounds like: Brahms Lite.
Walton: 1st Symphony, first movement. Sounds like: Sibelius (early).


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

4th movement of Beethovens' 15th piano sonata and Scarlatti's Sonata in D Major K.430

I'm not sure if it's musically provable but for me the vibe is very similar. So I invite any tc member with some musical education what's going on here


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

accidentally duplicated my post -so this post may be deleted


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Liszt's Liebestraum and Consolation pieces remind me of Chopin nocturnes. 

Beethoven's Grosse Fuge sounds like Bartok.

Ravel's Ondine, Jeux d'Eau and Une Barque sur L'Ocean sound a lot like Debussy. People often say that Debussy and Ravel sound similar, but I don't hear too many similarities apart from these three water pieces, where Ravel used a more impressionistic style than usual.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Rachmaninoff must have played this Chopin prelude that's for sure


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Aurelian said:


> Which compositions sound a lot like another contemporary composer, or even foreshadow a later composer? Suggestions:
> 
> Bach:
> Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, A-Minor Fugue: a jagged, difficult melody that seems more like Vivaldi than Bach
> ...


The LVB sonata #27 was written in 1814 when Schubert was 17, so more likely, in that case, Schubert sounded like Beethoven.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

DaveM said:


> The LVB sonata #27 was written in 1814 when Schubert was 17, so more likely, in that case, Schubert sounded like Beethoven.


I like to joke that Beethoven's sonata no. 27 is my favorite Schubert sonata.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Beethoven's Grosse Fuge sounds like Bartok.


And there you beat me to it. 
Beethoven's late works are pretty startling even to a modern ear.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Liszt's Liebestraum and Consolation pieces remind me of Chopin nocturnes.
> 
> Beethoven's Grosse Fuge sounds like Bartok.
> 
> Ravel's Ondine, Jeux d'Eau and Une Barque sur L'Ocean sound a lot like Debussy. People often say that Debussy and Ravel sound similar, but I don't hear too many similarities apart from these three water pieces, where Ravel used a more impressionistic style than usual.


Very good observation, not sure about the Bartok though, will give it a spin later.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Dittersdorf sounds almost like Haydn, but not quite.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Boccherini was called "the wife of Haydn," but I think that was unfair. To Boccherini or to Haydn, I'm not quite sure.


----------

